# Does a hernia cause toilet trouble?



## stepmum

My lil man has had an umbilical hernia since his 8 week check up at the docs, she said it wouldn't affect his pooing but now I'm not so sure.

He seems constipated a lot and when he does go probably with a gap of 48 hours it's like dark green paint. I've had him at the doctors and he will not give anything for his constipation unless he goes 5 days without a poo. I don't believe this paint like stuff is proper poo so I think he has gone 5 days. Should I get a 2nd opinion or should I wait for his SCBU check up at the end of this month? I'm not happy with the docs saying it is normal.

p.s his farts stink so bad I'm checking his nappy every time and he also seems quite uncomfortable a lot.:cry:


----------



## toothfairyx

Am umbilical hernia isn't supposed to be a problem we were told and they usually go away by themselves. If he has an inguinal hernia you do need to get that sorted out though.


----------



## stepmum

just an update, his hernia is an umbilical one, no inguinal thank god. I whipped him the hospital yesterday because i just wasn't happy with him being so uncomfortable and not pooing and I wasn't prepared to wait the 5 days. 

I was not satisfied with the doctor or the walk in centre's evaluation. Well it turns out that although the hernia was not the cause of his constipation, he just had general baby constipation the hospital were not in agreement with the doctor or walk in centre to allow him to stay constipated. In fact they said he should not be allowed to stay constipated should he get that way under any circumstance as this can cause his hernia to pop and they would have to operate then, whereas they are otherwise happy to leave it to resolve on its own. They have prescribed him lactulose and have said he is to stay on that and paracetamol until he has his 3 month check up and they will assess if he needs to remain on it. 

I am so angry at the doctors and next time if I think something is wrong I am just going to bypass the doctors and head straight for the hospital!!


----------

